# Colourful Oedura castelnaui/pics!



## Lars K (Jan 10, 2008)

I took some pictures of my Oedura castelnaui's last night.
Hope you like them.
They are 3/4 year old and have grown nicely.

I was wondering, if this colouration is normal for the Oedura castelnaui?






















































After a few minutes they got darker as the room light was switched on!!!


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 10, 2008)

Woah, that thing is hot, I have never seen any like that in Australia. Good stuff mate.

Kane


----------



## bump73 (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW Lars they are beautiful...The colour is amazing..

Ben


----------



## Jozz (Jan 10, 2008)

Awsome!


----------



## Lars K (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments!!!


----------



## callith (Jan 10, 2008)

WOWAWOOWA, very nice.


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 10, 2008)

absolutly stunning! congratulations mate


----------



## warren63 (Jan 10, 2008)

Lars they are great. Checking them against the few pics i have, they are completely different colours ??


----------



## Trouble (Jan 10, 2008)

AWH OMG they're GORGEOUS!!! 
you have some lovely animals lars, I'm jelious :lol:
congrats


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sexy


----------



## Lars K (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments!!! 




warren63 said:


> Lars they are great. Checking them against the few pics i have, they are completely different colours ??



Yes, that's what I was wondering too!!!

During the day they can show a very dark colouration and at night they show these bright colours!!!

Can you post some pics???


----------



## Rocket (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing animals you have there Lars. Unlike anything I've ever seen in Australia. It seems the more 'orangey' coloured animals are common O/S, am I correct?

Hopefully they turn out to be a male and female for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 11, 2008)

oh wow,..i'm in love!!!!


----------



## Miss B (Jan 11, 2008)

As always Lars, stunning animals 

They look like little lollies!


----------



## stringbean (Jan 11, 2008)

can you stop taking pics of your reptiles, your making me to jealous.


----------



## scorps (Jan 11, 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]awsome[/FONT]*


----------



## sparticus (Jan 11, 2008)

have a look on the geckophiles forums( geckos unlimited) they are the same as the amelanistic castelnauis that the americans breed.Absolutely awesome animals..castels to be proud of for sure.


----------



## Lozza (Jan 11, 2008)

omg they are purple :shock: I love them!
they are fantastic Lars!


----------



## Lars K (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thank you all very much for your nice comments!!!!!!! *




> It seems the more 'orangey' coloured animals are common O/S, am I correct?



Yes Rocket, you're right!!! 



> Hopefully they turn out to be a male and female for you. Good Luck.



Thanks!!!

Well, it seems that they are indeed a pair!

They seller told me that he can see the sex of them when they are newborn babies!!!

But he can only see the hemipenis-bulges of the males for about maximum one week
after they hatched!!!

And it seems that he was right!




> As always Lars, stunning animals
> 
> They look like little lollies!



Haha, thanks Miss B, and I must say that your Bredli on the avatar is a true stunner!!! 




> have a look on the geckophiles forums( geckos unlimited) they are the same as the amelanistic castelnauis that the americans breed



Yes sparticus, I know the amelanistic castelnaui's.

But they are much more expensive and the babies have a ligher colouration!!!

I got dark babies and they can get very dark (nearly black) during the day!!!
Like this gecko here!

http://www.geckoranch.com/photos/ocs01.jpg

And here's a picture of an amelanistic castelnaui!
He looks different to mine!

http://www.reptilebreeder.co.uk/images/ode.jpg


This is a picture as they were babies:






Please scroll down a bit here to the second last picture!

There you can see amelanistic hatchlings and my geckos look similar to the dark castelnaui
on the third picture!

http://www.oedura.org/deu/oedura_castelnaui.phtml


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 21, 2008)

Just found this thread....

*drools.....*


----------



## melgalea (Jul 21, 2008)

their funky looking hey 
very pretty indeed.


----------



## Cj3cooper (Jul 21, 2008)

damn they are awesome pics! im incredibly jealous! their colouration is really cool, well done!

coops


----------



## Rocket (Jul 21, 2008)

Whilst he isn't as nice as Lars' animals, this is my male Oedura castelnaui. He is about 16-17cms and has a nice set of jaws on him.

This is 'apparently' a het for hypomelanism Lars but most regular animals being bred in Aus look like him. It seems these days more hets and hypos are being bred than regular coloured/ patterned animals.

How are they going Lars? Got any photos you'd care to share?


----------



## sockbat (Jul 21, 2008)

_:shock:Amazing beautiful!!!!_:shock: Excellent pics


----------



## Lars K (Jul 21, 2008)

Great-looking O. castelnaui you've got there Rocket!!! 



Rocket said:


> How are they going Lars?



They are doing great and turned out to be a pair.
The female just recently laid their first eggs.
But they can get very dark too and I'm not too sure if they are het for hypomelanism!
I noticed that they brighten up in the dark, and when I switch on the lights they are getting
much darker.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jul 21, 2008)

nice northen velvets there . ihave a pair os 3 year old southren velvet geckos and my female is graved so i might have some little velvets on the way . have you got any northen velvets for sale at the moment if so can you please talk to me


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

awww they are soooooooooo cute.Stunning mate!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 22, 2008)

*There one stunning gex's.*


----------



## Lars K (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments!!! 



geckoman1985 said:


> have you got any northen velvets for sale at the moment if so can you please talk to me



Erm, sorry, but I'm from Germany!


----------



## albino (Jul 26, 2008)

Lars K said:


> I was wondering, if this colouration is normal for the Oedura castelnaui?


 
lars,lars,lars. me thinks you know the answer.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 26, 2008)

:shock: WOW!!!!! THEY ARE LIKE RAINBOW ICE-CREAM . Amazing!


----------

